# Moving to krabi



## kensarrived (Sep 11, 2012)

hi everyone I'm new to the forum. My wife and I are retiring to Krabi hopefully by March 2013. We will be visiting to look at property to rent for a few months until we can buy.
Does anyone have trusted contacts in Krabbi we can use for property searches?


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

my friend i am going to visit krabi with my wife in 10 days.i ll stay first some days in bkk and maybe in samui and then i ll go to krabi to search for long term rental.

we ll be in touch.

we are both greeks and our age is 34 and 31.


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

we are in krabi now.
not a lot of choices for our budget.10.000-15.000 baht.

we found one for one month in ao nang and we have to decide till then if we will keep it for 6 months or year.

if you want any help just p.m me!!!


----------

